# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  The Real 7 Wonders Of The World!!!

## *Fatima*

** The Real 7 Wonders Of The World!!! **



What Do You Say Guys??

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

awww thts an awesome post fatima sis !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

fantastic post..fatima..thanks 4 sharing and very true..

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcom GL

----------


## *Fatima*

> fantastic post..fatima..thanks 4 sharing and very true..



thanx kiya kaha app ne yani al that datys u was joking about  thanx 4 sharing

----------


## friendlygal786

I agree..these r the simple but beatiful things in life

----------


## Shikari

> thanx kiya kaha app ne yani al that datys u was joking about  thanx 4 sharing


tumne hamare sath share kia aur mene thanks kaha :s..wats the prblem..

----------


## ahssas

*Amzaing .. hmmmmmmm thanks for sharing ..*

----------


## *Fatima*

> tumne hamare sath share kia aur mene thanks kaha :s..wats the prblem..


i no i was joking

----------


## *Fatima*

and  galz thanx 4 replying

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

nice post ... !!  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

> i no i was joking



serious joking another talent discovered on the way lol..

----------


## crazy_guy

yeh thats the 7 truth of life ...

----------


## AaDi

really sweet sharing ..

----------


## syeda

awesome sharing  :Smile:  really loved itttttt  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> serious joking another talent discovered on the way lol..


yani kiya matlab

----------


## *Fatima*

thanks all for liking

----------


## hakhan

good post...aur bhie achie lagtie agar koi aur post karta...just kidding...lolz.

----------


## Shikari

Fatima jee mera matlab bohat asaan tha,,kuch kuch hota hai tum nahi samjhogi anjali fatima lolzz..

----------


## *Fatima*

> good post...aur bhie achie lagtie agar koi aur post karta...just kidding...lolz.



thanks wo aise hi acha hai cuz i pasted

----------


## *Fatima*

> Fatima jee mera matlab bohat asaan tha,,kuch kuch hota hai tum nahi samjhogi anjali fatima lolzz..


yani ye anjali fatima ma ka matlab kiya hota  our hum kiya nahi samajti

----------


## aneeza ali

wow that's really touchy, no doubt these things r real wonders of the world gifted by GOD

----------


## *Fatima*

thankx aneeza for liking

----------


## Torres9

ayyyyy agree with that totally    :Smile:

----------


## Bored4life

nice post...it is the truth
thank you fatima bhen

----------


## *Fatima*

UR welcome brothers

----------


## reem

awesome thinking :..nice post )

----------

